# Do-terra for soaps



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the do terra essential oils and blends for soaps. They are a huge seller and I would love to add them to my line of soaps if I don't have to use as much cause they are as pure as they say. Any thoughts??


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's a huge marketing gimmick. They are not any more pure than the EOs that you can buy from reputable suppliers for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What Stacey said, you can add Young Living to the marketing scam...


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Great!! Thank you ladies. I just made a batch from thier "holiday joy" neighbor gave me a bottle to try. I used 1/2 a 5 ml bottle and I still couldn't smell it.  So I added 1 drop per bar. (I use single bar decorative "soap molds" really silicone cucpcake pans right now) It is a little better but still so light.  not worth it. family will have light holiday joy for a while lol. Thats alright with me my best seller smells come from right here on DGI. Thanks so much Tamera!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad you like them Cally!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a lady at Farmer's Market want me to make soap with her *favoooorite* scent. A Young Living blend. I told her I'd make it...but I'd need her to supply 4oz of the scent and buy the whole batch and I would NOT guarrantee the strength of the scent in the soap. She figured the cost and said 'OH! No thank you.'  LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol I always wondered how Young Living made their soap so fragrant. No amount of their stuff I was willing to spare ever scented my soap. I just can't get over the using it neat thing. They are claiming there are no carriers, but you can use them neat, and I have for years, even ingesting them with no I'll effect (not clove or anything hot of course, but various mints and such, sure). But then you tell me the wholesale oils are too strong for that. If they are just lying about the no carriers thing, how are they getting away with it? It's really put a huge kink in my paradigm about EOs and aromatherapy. I've been using them for a decade and studying all their literature. :crazy


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lots of companies lie about stuff and get away with it all the time.


----------

